# colorado river toad for sale in norfolk



## dr z (Oct 25, 2016)

I got a colorado river toad for sale with tank food water bowl and a fogger machine spent 500 on every thing want £200 its not been touched just when been cleaned out thanks if any one wants let me know


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You need to get a moderator to move this (or repost it yourself) in the classified - Amphibian section as that's where people will look if they are interested in buying one of these :2thumb:


----------

